# B-17 crash site



## R-2800 (Dec 12, 2006)

Found this link while i was surfing the web thought it was intersting.

All photos of B-17 crash


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 12, 2006)

Great find!!!

Thanks for the story.


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 12, 2006)

Also found this might be the same crash site



Google Image Result for http://www.aviationarchaeology.com/images/B17C8.jpg


----------



## Hot Space (Dec 13, 2006)

Now *that* was interesting 8)

Thanks for that m8


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 3, 2021)

Resurrecting this old and ancient thread because....just because. If a mod wants to move it, its OK by me. This site contains an interactive map of B-17 crash sites around the world.





​Zoom in and the mess become more readable.




​Click on an aircraft icon...




​....and up pops a panel on the left, which you click on and takes you to another section of the site which describes the bomber and information about the loss with MACR numbers




​This is for this specific B-17, "Georgia Rebel II" 42-38061 / Georgia Rebel II | B-17 Bomber Flying Fortress – The Queen Of The Skies I don't know how complete the losses are of how much info is include with each loss. This is the map part of the site...Map of B-17 crash sites | B-17 Bomber Flying Fortress – The Queen Of The Skies and this is the homepage...B-17 Bomber Flying Fortress – The Queen Of The Skies

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 3, 2021)

In hind site, this should be moved to its own thread


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 3, 2021)

Great find. Someone's done a lot of work.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 3, 2021)

Wurger
Could you move this to its own thread please?


----------

